

Practical steps for launching a web site on your own? - fatefree

I've been working on a life organizing site for the past 2 or 3 years now and I'm finally in a position to launch it. However I'm having a hard time coming up with some practical steps that I can do every day to increase its exposure. Marketing isn't my strong suit or even an interest but I know its necessary. I've tried to submit it to the social sites but it seems to get buried in the noise too fast.<p>I know there are a lot of things that need to be done but its difficult to focus on a strategy when you arent sure where to begin. Any advice would be appreciated.
======
helen842000
I would identify a few key users who have written posts about 'life
organizing' or similar topics, really focus on the people that would be
excited to use your product. Reach out to them, get their feedback, ask what
current tools they use & what sites they visit any meetups/conferences to
note?

Treat them as early adopters & value their insight.

If you're having trouble at identifying this kind of person you need to hone
in on your ideal target customer, learn the keywords needed to find this type
of person.

This will also help when you come to do a PPC campaign.

~~~
fatefree
Thank you.. this will be the first approach I take, trying to find some key
users who might find it interesting and listen to their feedback.

------
timmm
Well first off I usually release something after a few weeks of development
there's no need to go so long (3 years) before releasing. It doesn't need to
be perfect, as Seth Godin would say "Ship the damn product". Find your users
(if they exist), engage with them and if you have a viable/useful product they
will use it.

------
dgunn
I'd be happy to work with you some to get people to your site. Email is in the
profile.

------
emoray13
If it's getting buired in 'noise' are you sure your product isn't just noise?

Make a blog, write about what you're doing and if it's interesting you will
find readers. Then ask these visitors to get involved.

The other alternative is to throw down a bunch of cash on PPC advertising.

~~~
countessa
This is simply not true - a blog without promotion will not simply "find
readers" no matter how interesting.

Getting people to your blog is a combination of getting good inbound links,
getting good PR in the central hubs of your subject matter by the people who
are seen to be experts as well as (if your subject matter lends itself to it)
some offline promotion. Building a blog and hoping they will come is just not
savvy.

~~~
fatefree
Thanks for the insight. I think sometimes we all hope this is what will happen
automatically considering all the time we put into our projects, but it
doesn't end up being a realistic strategy.

